# Swiss Medica Launches O24 Fibromyalgia in Canada



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

JANUARY 24, 2006 - 08:00 ET Swiss Medica Launches O24 Fibromyalgia in Canada TORONTO, ONTARIO--(CCNMatthews - Jan. 24, 2006) - Swiss Medica, Inc. (OTCBB:SWME) today announced the Canadian launch of Swiss Medica's patented O24 Fibromyalgia across Canada at Shoppers Drug Mart and other retailers. O24 Fibromyalgia is the first patented product specifically targeting patients to fight the intense, debilitating pain caused by Fibromyalgia. O24 Fibromyalgia is also available across the United States in leading drug store chains including Rite Aid, Save-On Drugs and Longs Drugs.The launch of O24 Fibromyalgia, in its distinctive blue box with orange lettering, follows the successful Canadian launch of Swiss Medica's flagship product, O24 Pain Neutralizer nationally in Canada. AC Nielson ratings recently ranked O24 Pain Neutralizer's 1 ounce bottle as the 4th best selling topical pain reliever in Canada.Swiss Medica has entered into a strategic partnership with FM-CFS Canada, the group representing Fibromyalgia patients in Canada. Executive Director John Ernst says "Swiss Medica has demonstrated commendable dedication to Fibromyalgia patients by conducting clinical research on products that help those who live with the condition. We have heard good reports from those we've asked to try the O24 Fibromyalgia product."Fibromyalgia is a chronic syndrome characterized by widespread musculoskeletal pain, fatigue, and multiple tender points that occur primarily in the neck, spine, shoulders, and hips. Fibromyalgia is known to cause sleep disturbances, morning stiffness, irritable bowel syndrome, anxiety and other symptoms, and afflicts over 1 million Canadians.In early 2005, Swiss Medica conducted research which involved a double blind clinical trial by Dr. Gordon Ko (Head, Fibromyalgia Clinic) and Dr. David Berbrayer (Head, Dept. Rehabilitation Medicine) at Sunnybrook & Women's Health Sciences Centre (University of Toronto). This clinical trial, conducted over a four to six week period, compared O24 Fibromyalgia against a placebo in patients suffering with Fibromyalgia. For participants who used O24 Fibromyalgia, more than 90 per cent of the patients reported mild to markedly better improvement on the 7-point Lanier rating scale, versus 7 per cent who used the placebo. Nearly 54% reported moderately better or markedly better results using O24 Fibromyalgia instead of the placebo.Swiss Medica's President and Chief Operating Officer, Grant Johnson stated "The launch of O24 Fibromyalgia in Canada represents a number of firsts. This is the first patented product specifically for people with Fibromyalgia. We are the first to enter into a strategic and mutually beneficial agreement with Canada's national voice for the Fibromyalgia community, the FM-CFS (Fibromyalgia and Chronic Fatigue Syndrome) of Canada. Last and certainly not least, O24 Fibromyalgia is the first specific Fibromyalgia product to be available nationwide over-the-counter in Canada's largest drug store chain."As a reminder, please note that Swiss Medica will be hosting a shareholder conference call on Wednesday, January 25, 2006 at 4:00pm EST. Toronto area callers are asked to dial 416 695 9753. All other callers, please dial 1 877 888 4605.The conference call will also be webcast with a direct link on www.swissmedica.com.About Swiss Medica, Inc.Swiss Medica commercializes proprietary bioscience products that relieve chronic ailments. We increase our market share through focused distribution strategies in multiple sales channels. Swiss Medica's mission is to be a world leader in the commercialization of life enhancing bioscience products that improve quality of lives. Please visit our websites at www.swissmedica.com ,www.O24zone.com and www.pmsescape.com.Swiss Medica's flagship product, the O24 Essential Oil Pain Neutralizer, holds US Patent #6,444,238B1. The O24 pain relief solution has been used, recommended and praised for its fast-acting and long-lasting benefits by healthcare professionals and athletes in the United States, Canada and in Europe. O24 is widely available throughout the United States and Canada in leading pharmacies and other retailers. Customers can also visit www.O24zone.com, for ordering details and store locators for the nearest pharmacy.Swiss Medica has recently launching the patented O24 Fibromyalgia pain reliever (US Patent #6,444,238B1) over-the-counter in North American retailers. The National Fibromyalgia Association (NFA) recently awarded O24 Fibromyalgia their first NFA Seal of Approval. Upwards of 11 million Americans suffer from the long-term pain associated with Fibromyalgia. In a randomized double blind clinical trial, more than 90 per cent of the patients who used O24 Fibromyalgia reported mild to markedly better improvement, versus only 7 per cent who used the placebo. Customers can also visit www.O24zone.com, for ordering details and store locators for the nearest retailer.Swiss Medica also manufactures PMS EscapeÂ® which holds US Patent #'s 5760014 and 5612320. PMS EscapeÂ® is a specially formulated group of carbohydrates, vitamins and minerals, clinically proven to reduce changes in mood and appetite that women experience during the premenstrual period. Customers can also visit: www.pmsescape.com for additional information and ordering details. Swiss Medica, Inc.Investor Relations Contactavid Jones(866) 485-4243djones###swissmedica.comorFusion CommunicationsMedia Contactean Mailey(604) 218-6767dean###fusioncom.ca


----------

